# Rover xt133



## MagraAdam (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi guys. Any idea where I can find a new piston and cylinder for a rover xt133? It was given to me after running unleaded through it so it's got no compression.. after rebuilding my Stihl fs450 from bottom up I may as well give this a crack. 

Thanks heaps,

Adam


----------

